# mopani wood- real or fake?



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

As some of you know, i recently adopted three bettas from my teacher who had them as class pets but thought they were "too much work". they are in tiny 1.5 gallon critter keepers filled halfway, with barely enough glass pebbles to cover the bottom of the tank, and no filter or heater. :| they are obviously in need of a major tank renovation ;-)

_anyway-_ i saw this really pretty mopani wood at petco. 
(http://www.petco.com/product/102556/Zoo-Med-Aquatic-Natural-Mopani-Wood.aspx?CoreCat=OnSiteSearch) it says online that it is "A beautiful two color African hardwood for aquariums" and "One of the hardest and densest woods available; sinks immediately in aquariums and unlike driftwood, will not rot"

but for the same price, they also have "Faux-pani", (http://www.petco.com/product/114636/PETCO-Faux-pani-Aquatic-Decor.aspx#description-tab) which looks very realistic but "is made of resin which does not release tannins like natural Mopani wood does"

so would either of those be good for my betta tank? 

thanks,
-Adriana


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Either would be fine, however, I like natural things...so personally I would go with the real wood and if you ever want moss...it would attach to it better or if you ever got a bigger tank (20gal or larger) and wanted to add a small species of pleco-they need wood to rasp on for digestion...shrimp also like to graze on the wood....lots of benefits to real wood and what they can create in the ecosystem.......but fake would ensure no tannins released, easier to clean/sterilize if needed, won't change the pH or decay......


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

FYI, Ive seen those wood chunks in stores...Omg, theyre enormous! I would have trouble in my 5 gallon with it.

Every time Ive seen them, theyre that big, so Id assume they all are. A great deal, yes, but maybe not in 1.5 gallons! Do you have someone who might be able to cut it for you?  My LFS does, if its too big for your tank, for no charge. Your LFS might, too.


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

thanks OFL!
@ pewpewpew- really? the ones i saw at petco aren't that big. the smallest size is about 7 inches long. plus i'm probably gonna upgrade to a 2.5.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Really? Is it the same kind? I've legitimately never seen smaller of this! @[email protected]


----------



## kc2ped (Oct 10, 2011)

peaches3221 said:


> _anyway-_ i saw this really pretty mopani wood at petco.
> (http://www.petco.com/product/102556/Zoo-Med-Aquatic-Natural-Mopani-Wood.aspx?CoreCat=OnSiteSearch) it says online that it is "A beautiful two color African hardwood for aquariums" and "One of the hardest and densest woods available; sinks immediately in aquariums and unlike driftwood, will not rot"


I was browsing at Petco the other day before I bought my first Beta and also saw the wood. I already have a couple pieces of it sitting in a bucket of water until it is needed so wasn't looking to buy any more. But there was a lot of contrast between the brown stripe and the tan outside so I picked a piece of it up, then another. The dark stripes had been painted onto the wood. In deeper cracks in the wood there were dried pools of whatever they used to create the dark stripes. I am wondering what it is that was used and how safe it is in the aquarium. If it is only painted on how long will it be before the dark stripe is gone.


----------



## Wyvern (May 19, 2011)

If the wood has been painted I would sand the paint off. I know some people paint their wood with a resin to stop it from leaching tannins and so forth but I prefer the tannins in my tank.

The mopani wood is lovely to use as well as vines from grapevines. I have a fake one and a real one in both my tanks and I am currently trying to get another one to stop floating so I can use it. The real wood just adds character. And if you really dont want the tannins get some purigen or charcoal from your LFS to remove it.


----------

